# Anybody want to hire me....



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

All my positions are on the front range. May not work for a valley boy.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I did the front range thing once, don't know if I could move back there. Maybe I should move to "Montucky" where things are cheaper than Vail.


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

WL,
If you find something-- anything-- that pays the bills and leaves a few $$ left over for play, I'll be happy to split the job with ya'!!  I could use a change of pace... and scenery.... and geographic location... and..... well, just about everything! LOL

All my experience is in healthcare, I have several years' legal researcher experience on federal issues regarding healthcare, legal asst/ paralegal exp on malpractice/ contracts/ operations (in healthcare), and am currently doing strictly operational (healthcare) research. I've been a jack-of-all-trades in my current job, though, doing everything from marketing to graphics to layout (PR) to illustration to web-hosting to classroom facilitation and copywriting/ editorial duties. So who wants to move me to CO to work??


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

YOu can have my job! 

With all the experience, I'm sure you could do just about anything.


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

you know what they say though..... 
jack of all trades, master of none....?? 
<*sigh*>



As kind as it is to offer me your job though, WL, I'm afraid I'll have to respectfully decline.... you probably have good reason for thinking it sucks, and as nice as it would be to move to CO, I'm afraid I just can't justify trading one sh!t job for another right now! LOL 

(at this point, slinging beers and/ or swinging around a brass pole are looking pretty good in comparison, if that's any indicator....)


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm too hairy to swing around on poles.

Ski Instruction and Raft Guiding are starting to sound good to me. Only problem is I have a Vail Valley mortgage payment. I guess I could sell it, but it is the only investment I've ever made that had some serious growth. Now everything is almost too expensive for me to ever get back into if I sold!


----------



## bouldrmatty (Aug 9, 2004)

I need my lawn mowed, and a new fence errected around the property... I will pay you $10/hour...


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

The problem is that the "cool" jobs in the "fun" industries tend to pay squat; at least in Colorado. I had marketing positions in the outdoor industry for the last four years, and left them to go make more money and get better benefits in a different industry (tech). There are a few exceptions I suppose, but generally similar titles in other industries make significantly more (20% +) and tend to have better mobility in the long run. I looked for awhile to get into a different outdoor company, but the scenarios with pay were still bleak compared to other options & most opportunites were out-of-state. Plus, outdoor companies tend to have very low turnover in upper management, so upward career moves take a measure of patience that exceeds my limits. Hell- I had NO VACATION the first year in an outdoor rec company, worked about 200 hours out of a regular workweek with no compensation, all while making barely enough to afford a house in Denver. (Ironic, huh? Espousing a lifestyle of 'getting outdoors' while refusing their employees that lifestyle.) They know that there's a line out the door of folks who will take a pay cut and work their ass off for a "fun" company. Not to say it wasn't all bad- I got tsome good experience and had some fun.

Now that I have access to the pro deals through friends in the industry, I can go out and actually try to get ahead. Just a word of caution- maybe your job isn't that fulfilling, but it could be worse- you live in a mountain town and own your own place.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Newby, if you are female, please send me a photo via PM.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

hehehehe....he said "erected"

I was looking more along the lines of:

"I'll pay 6 figures to go paddling/camping/skiing/hiking everyday"

I recently lost my grandfather and also a friend of mine was in a crippling motorcycle accident that left him severely brain damaged. Both of these events make you want to not spend the younger years of your life wishing you were somewhere else or doing something else all day...


----------



## manofthehouse4now (May 7, 2005)

We still can use a guide here in glenwood springs..if you ever want to commute from vail...and have the experience and qualifications...
970-947-0030


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*You found an IT job in Vail????*

Let me make sure I understand this. You have an IT job in Vail???? If that is the case, just let me know when you are quitting and I'll send them a resume. Try living in Saudi Aurora!!!!!


----------



## farmer (Apr 30, 2004)

you are all welcome to move to summit county, and work for me. I mean pay sucks, but hey, out on a mountain and getting paid for it. keystone mountain/lift operations.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

man of the house, you've got a new PM in your inbox


----------



## cecil (May 30, 2005)

hey WL..your friend in the motorcycle accident.. are his initials BS?..


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Yes, he was my roommate up until a month or two before the accident. Who's this?


----------



## cecil (May 30, 2005)

my name is Brian Kosena. he was one of my frat brothers in boulder. have you been down here to see if recently? it sounds like he is making some big steps. the whole experience has sure changed my perspective on things too. couldn't agree with you more, get out of your job if you dont' enjoy it, there are much better ways to make a living than a job you can't stand.


----------



## outdoormikeg (Oct 11, 2003)

Sent ya a PM...


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Brian, sent you a PM about B.S.


----------



## cecil (May 30, 2005)

White Lighting..thanks for the note, i sent you a PM in response

bjk


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

Schizzle,
To answer your question: yes, I am *most decidely* female.... LOL

But now that you mention it, you _have_ given me an idea for some sort of new career path.... anyone have any idea how much those, um, "pictoral"-type websites are worth when it comes down to profits?? 


That's it: no more posting shots to the web unless somebody's paid good $$$ for 'em!


----------



## dvanhouten (Dec 29, 2003)

Ahhhh, the scenery tax for working an enjoyable job in a beautiful place. Every couple months I go through an assessment of my life--career, goals, relationships (haven't had one for awhile), fun factor--and continue to come up with the same answer. I wouldn't trade my ski-in/ski-out office for anything. I'm even looking at my 'wall-o-skis' right now wondering when the snow will fall. I always wonder if it would be worth moving back to the Front Range and probably doubling my salary. I enjoy going to work nearly every day, make enough to pay my bills (no mortgage) and can play outside anytime.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

It only becomes a problem when you are in a ski-in ski-out office, and you can't go skiing, but you are still paying the "scenery tax". Then you would be better off either making crap money doing something else, or making good money in Denver or somewhere.

Sorry for the bitching. I don't have it that bad, I'm just angry about job changes. I may see if I can make them work in my favor. Maybe I can take less money and get some ski/paddle time in exchange or something.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

From what I have seen pole dancing is an extremely skilled occupation but they are highly compensated. I will chip in a buck.


----------



## manofthehouse4now (May 7, 2005)

thanx..lightnin..


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

I second the "cool jobs don't pay squat." But my answer to that is....get a cool job and stick with it.....at least you are happy and eventually the tables will turn. A cool job to me is not working 200 hours per week though. Right now I have a cool job (to me). And I just arranged to do the same research I am doing for my job and am getting a PhD at the same time. When I graduate (with a PhD in civil engineering) I will not go out to some big eng. firm and get paid big bucks while at the same time working my ass off....i will stay at the USGS, travel, do cool work, and get lots of vacation while all at the same time work in a stress-free environment and do interesting research. I still won't get paid that much, but the people doing top-notch science in my office make over $100,000. One day (in a long while) I will get there and I will never be rich....but at least I enjoy each day.

Tip #1 to live by:
"GET A JOB YOU LOVE DOING, THEN, YOU WILL NEVER HAVE TO WORK A DAY IN YOUR LIFE!" :wink:


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Oh yeah.....remember also that life is precious!

Drove to work this morning, say a lady inching out between traffic to make a blind left turn, pulled out when she couldn't see....coming down the road next to me at 25-30 mph was a byciclist on a steet bike....hit her front corner pannel, crushed her windshield (with head and shoulder) then proceeded to flip uncontrollably 3-4 times at least 10 ft. in the air before landing (hard) on his back on the pavement. Ambulances arrived within a few minutes but dude did not look good. :x 

This happened this morning outside of Golden River Sports.

If any has an idea of his condition--post.

Live life and enjoy it......and freakin' BE SAFE! 
I may run class V but the most dangerous thing I do each day is drive to work!!!!!


----------



## Mark the dude (Mar 18, 2005)

I wondered what happened. I saw the ambulance and police cars at about 9:15 or so this morning. Hope the guy's all right.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

*my take*

My take is that in general a job is a job. I struggled for a long time trying to "find" the perfect job... Good money, lots of time off, cool people to work with, challenging work yet not too stressful, good location, good benefits. In the end I figured that it is really hard to get in all in one package. I think for a while I looked for a sense of meaning or purpose in my job, or looked for happiness in my job. Now I look for a good paycheck with enough time off so that I can have fun. Thats good enough for me. If you are truly unhappy in your job you definitely need to find a new one. If you are just "unsatisfied" with your life of on the inside, maybe its not the job that is the problem. I think an issue today is that many folks are not okay with just having a decent job. They want the coolest job on the planet. Getting paid six figures to paddle, ski, climb and travel the globe with a yatch full of gorgeous babes sounds great, but it will probably never happen. Good luck finding the right balance.


----------



## cecil (May 30, 2005)

i disagree that a job is only a job. what we do everyday of our lives is one of the ways in which we define ourselves. it is soley my opinion, but i believe the person who has a job that is meaningful to them (not only about the paycheck) in the long run is going to be much more happy. the old addage of "i work my shit job b/c it pays well and allows me to enjoy life outside of work" is false. the happiest people are the one's who wake up everyday and have a burning passion or desire to go into their job b/c the work they do has meaning, has a purpose. if you only work for the paycheck, in the long run, you are only going to spend your entire career day-dreaming about being somewhere else...what a waste.
my two cents


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I think that a job is a paycheck, but it could be a lifestyle too. I guess there are two groups of people. I believe studies show that 60-70% of people have at least some level of dissatisfaction with their job or career. Your job is what you are going to do every day, and spend the majority of your life caught up in, for better or worse. I think we should strive for something that you can at least get a little excited about. My original post was mainly just bitching because I was having a bad day, but if I can't find a way to be happy with mine, I'm going to try something else until I figure it out. There are a small group of people who are absolutely stoked to go to work in the morning. Most of these people do not make much money, but if they are entrapreneurs, there is at least a chance to make "decent" money. 

I'm not sure what the answer is, but for those of us non-trust funders, you gotta get a paycheck, but maybe you can have fun doing it.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Deepsouth, that was pretty heavy but I agree entirely. Well said.


----------



## tomcat (Oct 16, 2003)

some very good points being made here....

Deepsouth is right. Some of what you younger grasshoppers are suffering is that "grass is greener" syndrome and you want it now. Yes, you should get yourself into a career path that allows for the lifestyle you want. But, you have to temper that with the reality that most of us do not ever get the purely perfect job. I have found that just about any occupation becomes that four-letter word...."work"....after doing it for a while. What I found was best for me was security, predictable pay, and some control over my work flow. That allowed me the opportunity to plan for the future with a predictable income, have time off for my sports, and a dependable workplace. That turned out to be state government for me. I have been with one state agency for over 30 yrs but have had the opportunity to move around within so it's not like I was stuck in one place. And, just like the tortoise and hare.....it's the slow steady pace that pays off in the long run. So now I make decent money, get over 5 weeks vacation per year, get 12 paid holidays per year, sick leave, and now in a solid retirement pension situation. I never made the big bucks but it wasn't about the money as much as contorl of my lifestyle. It was either that or becoming a pole dancer...which doesn't pay very good for guys. 

tommy


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

ugh, thanks for the visual of you on a pole. my eyes! my eyes!


----------



## tomcat (Oct 16, 2003)

gh said:


> ugh, thanks for the visual of you on a pole. my eyes! my eyes!


now you can say you actually know a polecat.  

t-kitty


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

We must be bored if me bitching about my job 3 days ago is still the hottest topic on the buzz!! That's cool.

Bottom line is that if you want to make really good money, you usually have to go into business for yourself. Going into business for yourself takes a lot of money and/or a lot of risk. The other side of this is that things that are not fun are easiest to be successful at (IT, cleaning out septic tanks and latrines, she-male pole dancing). The fun stuff, is the most fun, but hardest to make a real living (man-whore, ski patrol, raft guide, etc)


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Polecat, wished i would have seen that one coming.

I did it all backwards, I went for the cash and whored out to the highest bidder but it did drag me above the poverty level. Now 2nd year into a company with only 2 weeks vacation. You have to decide what makes you feel good and works with your needs but frankly all jobs suck. I guess if I worked for myself and had serious quon then maybe it would be ok but I have only met a couple of guys that had pulled that off in my life.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Everybody here is describing their own fulcrum point on the balance of lifestyle- for some that means security in a job they might not 'love' but are comfortable doing & pays well. For others, that might mean making $10 / hour ski patrolling and not wanting to trade that for anything. Both are perfectly acceptable- the only 'wrong' approach is to second-guess someone else's motives when it comes to his/her balance. If someone wants to work a job they're not "passionate" about because it affords them the ability to travel 5-6 weeks out of the year, that's their perogative & there's no reason to criticize.


.....but all things being equal, marry rich.


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

And on that note.... Flaco, you've afforded me the *perfect* opportunity to share with all of you the bit of wisdom instilled in us nice Southern girls from the point we were old enough to comprehend it:

"First time for money, second time for love."
(add own disgustingly honey-thick Suthin' accent for effect as necessary)


The only thing that seems to have changed in the two decades since I first heard this.... is that *now* you just have to make sure the pre-nup's well-worded.
:roll:


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

So I met with the boss, and feel a lot better about my contract negotiation. I think we just weren't on the same page. Anyways, that's good news, maybe I can find some more motivation for my job now, and not feel like I was getting screwed.

I'll still see what the resumes I sent out bring in for me though.

Is there anybody out there who has a full time job who manages to work part-time doing something "fun" as a patroller, guide, etc.?


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

yep, I have struggled with this over the past couple of years since I graduated college. I am now a ski patroller raft guide/ manager. it works prety well, the manager thing gives me consistant off season work and during the peak season I am on the river with only two days a week in the office. but I still ive paycheck to paycheck. It helps to have your girlfriend with the mortgage, and I pay her rent!


----------

